# [OT] Venta de PCs sin sistema operativo en europa... por ley

## opotonil

http://www.kriptopolis.org/desmontando-windows

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apenas una semana después de que el Tribunal de la Unión Europea confirmara una fuerte sanción a Microsoft por abuso de posición dominante, el Globalisation Institute, un think-tank de Bruselas, publica un informe donde recomienda a la Comisión Europea que exija que "todos los ordenadores que se vendan en Europa, lo sean sin sistema operativo incorporado".
> 
> 

 

----------

## sunbqto

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> http://www.kriptopolis.org/desmontando-windows
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Apenas una semana después de que el Tribunal de la Unión Europea confirmara una fuerte sanción a Microsoft por abuso de posición dominante, el Globalisation Institute, un think-tank de Bruselas, publica un informe donde recomienda a la Comisión Europea que exija que "todos los ordenadores que se vendan en Europa, lo sean sin sistema operativo incorporado".
> ...

 

   Seria iluso pensar: "es el comienzo del fin"

----------

## Zagloj

Claro, el fin comenzó... hace muchos años, cuando aquéllo del windows de trabajo en grupo...  :Rolling Eyes:  dejemos descansar al MSDOS que no tuvo la culpa  :Razz: 

No veo lógica la informática privativa... incluso me han contado que en España piensan cobrar en las bibliotecas, son cosas ilógicas, vetar de ese modo el acceso a la información, pues es obstruir la generación de esa misma información.

----------

## Darksidex25

Vaya ley más ridícula, efectividad 0.

Lo que acaban de hacer es que la gente se pueda comprar un ordenador algo más barato (pero solo para aquellos que vendían un SO pre-instalado), y luego se instale la copia pirata de windows. No cambia nada, la gente seguirá usando lo mismo que antes.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Vaya ley más ridícula, efectividad 0.
> 
> Lo que acaban de hacer es que la gente se pueda comprar un ordenador algo más barato (pero solo para aquellos que vendían un SO pre-instalado), y luego se instale la copia pirata de windows. No cambia nada, la gente seguirá usando lo mismo que antes.

 

Punto de vista triste pero realista, y que comparto en lo que se refiere a equipos de sobremesa. Es más, normalmente el sistema viene siempre instalado, pero nunca se cobra, y todos sabemos por qué   :Twisted Evil:  Así que el precio no cambiaría para nada, porque en la mayoría de casos windows no se cobra porque ni siquiera te dan una licencia de uso ni un número de serie válido  :Razz: 

En portátiles el tema es MUY distinto. Y es muy distinto por una razón muy sencilla: muchas compañías niegan la garantía y el soporte si tocas el SO que venga de fábrica. En este caso, el hecho de que la máquina venga sin SO sería muy pero que muy beneficioso para usuarios de sistemas operativos distintos al impuesto tiránicamente por el gran consorcio monopolista y sus agregados.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En portátiles el tema es MUY distinto. Y es muy distinto por una razón muy sencilla: muchas compañías niegan la garantía y el soporte si tocas el SO que venga de fábrica. En este caso, el hecho de que la máquina venga sin SO sería muy pero que muy beneficioso para usuarios de sistemas operativos distintos al impuesto tiránicamente por el gran consorcio monopolista y sus agregados.

 

Nunca he tenido un portátil  :Sad:  pero por mis manos han pasado muchos y muchos venían sin abrir (sí, soy el típico pringao al que acuden cuando algo no falla), y sin SO, pero siendo así, e independientemente de si es portátil o sobremesa, la ventaja es la misma, ¿no?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En portátiles el tema es MUY distinto. Y es muy distinto por una razón muy sencilla: muchas compañías niegan la garantía y el soporte si tocas el SO que venga de fábrica. En este caso, el hecho de que la máquina venga sin SO sería muy pero que muy beneficioso para usuarios de sistemas operativos distintos al impuesto tiránicamente por el gran consorcio monopolista y sus agregados. 
> 
> Nunca he tenido un portátil  pero por mis manos han pasado muchos y muchos venían sin abrir (sí, soy el típico pringao al que acuden cuando algo no falla), y sin SO, pero siendo así, e independientemente de si es portátil o sobremesa, la ventaja es la misma, ¿no?

 

Si, pero en los casos de pcs de sobremesa nunca he visto eso (lo cual no quiere decir que no haya quién lo haga, supongo que también se darán casos). En portátiles si he tenido noticias más de una vez de gente a la que le han negado el servicio técnico por haber borrado el SO de fábrica y tener linux instalado, y también he leído más de un anuncio de empresas que tienen esa norma o la han tenido en algún momento (eso si, en letra bien pequeñita en el contrato y todo bien liadito para que no se entere ni su madre). Por desgracia no suelo guardar esas cosas en bookmarks, porque cada vez que veo algo así me pongo malo y pierdo un poco más de fe en la especie humana. Así que no te puedo dar ejemplos fiables para que juzgues tú mismo, pero supongo que googleando un poco por 

```
ordenadores portátiles garantía nula linux
```

 o 

```
laptop linux "warranty void"
```

 podrás encontrar más info de la que puedas digerir (y seguramente reducirás tu rango de opciones si vas a comprar un portátil en un 99% de paso).

----------

## sunbqto

Humildemente pienso que el problema aun mas critico, es la relacion monopolica:

    Sistema Operativo  - Compañias de Hardware, independientemente del S.O.

que venga preinstalado en el equipo adquirido

   Lo unico que importa son los pactos y las jugosas ganancias, como cualquier compañia, 

es alli donde nosotros los consumidores deberiamos afianzarnos.

     Que mas puede hacer el usuario final, seducido en comprar lo que le publicitan,

no importa lo que este gastando, no importa el beneficio que tenga 

(posibles desembolsos y dolores de cabeza), no en vano MicroSoft y sus

ferreras campañas me tienen mareado con un tal fulano Halo 3, que lo

he encontrado hasta en el cereal que consume mi hermano. 

    Y si veo la luz al final del tunel, es en la educacion, donde las mencionadas

campañas no hagan mella en los usuarios finales.

----------

## kabutor

a ver si lo imagino, vender un pc con el SO preinstalado seria delito?

Y quien se lo iba a instalar el cliente? Mr Nulo-delante-del-teclado? o su mujer?

Que graciosos estos politicos, y encima hay que pagarles por que se rian a nuestra costa?

----------

## i92guboj

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> a ver si lo imagino, vender un pc con el SO preinstalado seria delito?
> 
> Y quien se lo iba a instalar el cliente? Mr Nulo-delante-del-teclado? o su mujer?
> 
> Que graciosos estos politicos, y encima hay que pagarles por que se rian a nuestra costa?

 

No. Lo que es un delito es que te vendan el ordenador con un SO que no vas a utilizar, y tengas que pagar por él.

Quién quiera que le instalen un SO puede contratarlo aparte. Lo que es una injusticia es que YO tenga que pagar por un SO que no voy a usar, porque un fabricante de ordenadores tenga un acuerdo con MS. Sus acuerdos son cosa suya, y no tenemos por qué pagarlos los usuarios.

----------

## kabutor

si yo en eso te doy la razon, pero sancionar por ley la venta de un pc con SO no es la solucion vaya, pq entonces salvo los que sepamos como instalar y configurar un PC, el resto se iban a ir a la Edad Media de cabeza.

Ademas, que los politicos empiezan con los rollos estos, que den ejemplo, que en las oposiciones del estado en vez de poner como requisitos para cargo publico saber manejar MS Office que pongan AbiWord, al que le interese el trabajo ya se buscara la manera de aprender.

----------

## i92guboj

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> si yo en eso te doy la razon, pero sancionar por ley la venta de un pc con SO no es la solucion vaya, pq entonces salvo los que sepamos como instalar y configurar un PC, el resto se iban a ir a la Edad Media de cabeza.
> 
> Ademas, que los politicos empiezan con los rollos estos, que den ejemplo, que en las oposiciones del estado en vez de poner como requisitos para cargo publico saber manejar MS Office que pongan AbiWord, al que le interese el trabajo ya se buscara la manera de aprender.

 

En primer lugar, no hay que preocuparse, todos los equipos se seguirán vendiendo con winxp pirata preinstalado, como hasta ahora.

En segundo lugar, lo único que cambiaría si la ley se hace efectiva, que lo dudo, es que el que no quiera pagar un SO no tendrá que hacerlo, y no habrá más cláusulas irracionales de invelidez de garantía como las descritas arriba. Como ya he dicho más arriba, el que quiera que le preinstalen un sistema operativo todavía puede solicitarlo como servicio aparte, y pagarlo ÉL (con lo cual, el precio total debería ser igual que en el caso de un SO preinstalado, suponiendo que no fuera pirata), mientras, los demás, nos lo ahorraremos. Nadie pierde, y los que no usemos windows, ganamos. No hay nada que prohiba a un proveedor de informatica instalar windows en un equipo que tu le hayas comprado. Como si le llevas el tuyo propio para que te haga una reinstalación o una limpieza. Una vez que el ordenador es tuyo puedes comprar el SO que quieras y pedir que te lo instalen.

Y si, es necesario que los gobiernos regulen estas cosas, y con más mano dura si se me permite decirlo. Porque lo que hacen los fabricantes de hardware y las compañías de telefonía movil (ya las meto también de paso, porque esto es peor todavía) es timar al usuario flagrante e impunemente. Y eso, aún siendo reguladas por el gobierno, que si no existiera esa supuesta regulación todavía sería peor. Y encima no tienes derecho a reclamar, te atiende gente no cualificada, que hace el acceso a cualquier solución en los servicios postventa prácticamente inalcanzable, a no ser que se posean amplios conocimientos de legalidad, marketing e informática, para poder responderle a todos los indeseables que se van pasando la pelota de unos a otros mientras tu esperas colgado al teléfono 50 minutos.

----------

## kabutor

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En primer lugar, no hay que preocuparse, todos los equipos se seguirán vendiendo con winxp pirata preinstalado, como hasta ahora.
> 
> 

 

Esto es una afirmacion sin sentido, y cada dia tiene menos validez. De hecho cada vez se venden mas licencias. El rollo de la activacion por internet, los avisos del SO no-legal, el que la gente quiere hacer las actualizaciones, y el que los pequeños ensambladores cada vez venden menos con relacion a las grandes superficies hace tu punto cada vez menos valido.

Y del resto no respondo pq no tengo tiempo, pero no tiene sentido la ley esa.

----------

## i92guboj

 *kabutor wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En primer lugar, no hay que preocuparse, todos los equipos se seguirán vendiendo con winxp pirata preinstalado, como hasta ahora.
> 
>  
> 
> Esto es una afirmacion sin sentido, y cada dia tiene menos validez. De hecho cada vez se venden mas licencias. El rollo de la activacion por internet, los avisos del SO no-legal, el que la gente quiere hacer las actualizaciones, y el que los pequeños ensambladores cada vez venden menos con relacion a las grandes superficies hace tu punto cada vez menos valido.
> ...

 

Perdón, lo se muy bien y de primera mano. Yo ensamblo equipos todos los días, aunque no soy distribuidor y no los vendo, pero conozco a muchos instaladores y distribuidores que jamás en su vida han vendido una licencia para windows. Cada vez se venden más licencias, claro, como que cada día hay más ordenadores. Lo cual no quiere decir que la proporción legal/pirate haya subido (y si lo ha hecho no ha sido de una forma tan explosiva como afirmas).

En cuanto a los usuarios, menos de un 10% de la gente que conozco ha pagado por su licencia de windows. Quizás varíe por zonas, no lo se, pero te puedo asegurar que no he dicho ningún disparate. Todos sabemos que es perfectamente posible tener Winxp sin pagar un duro por ello, a pesar de los controles. Y vista tiene una implantación, hoy por hoy, incluso más marginal que la de linux en el mercado.

Propón una forma alternativa de hacer las cosas para que los que no necesitamos un SO preinstalado no tengamos que pagar por él, y SOBRE TODO, que no tengamos que aceptar la muerte de nuestra garantía si lo desinstalamos para poder instalar otro de nuestro agrado. Entonces puede que empiece a compartir puntos de vista contigo, pero mientras no tenga otra solución, me quedo con la mejor que haya.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Mmmm....veamos....¿eso quiere decir que si me compro un portátil no me van a meter el SO por huevos?

¡Pues con eso ya me vale para estar de acuerdo con la ley!

Si luego pirateo, uso Linux, o lo que sea...eso ya es cosa mía, como siempre debió ser.

----------

## kabutor

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> [Perdón, lo se muy bien y de primera mano. Yo ensamblo equipos todos los días, aunque no soy distribuidor y no los vendo

 

Pues yo si los vendo, y se que hace unos años no se vendia ni una licencia y ahora me las piden, y me reclaman que las lleven los ordenadores los propios cliente, precisamente pq estan teniendo malas experiencias con el tema de la validacion online y las actualzaciones, de hecho creo que he vendido mas licencias de XP este año que en los 4 ultimos con diferencia, asi es que si se de lo hablo.

 *Quote:*   

> vez se venden más licencias, claro, como que cada día hay más ordenadores. Lo cual no quiere decir que la proporción legal/pirate haya subido (y si lo ha hecho no ha sido de una forma tan explosiva como afirmas).

 

En mi experiencia si ha subido, y ya te digo es el propio usuario final el que me pide que traiga la licencia.

 *Quote:*   

> En cuanto a los usuarios, menos de un 10% de la gente que conozco ha pagado por su licencia de windows. Quizás varíe por zonas, no lo se, pero te puedo asegurar que no he dicho ningún disparate. Todos sabemos que es perfectamente posible tener Winxp sin pagar un duro por ello, a pesar de los controles. Y vista tiene una implantación, hoy por hoy, incluso más marginal que la de linux en el mercado.

 

Si todo eso me parece correcto, pero posiblemente tu te juntes con un tipo de gente que tiene los conocimientos para no tener que pagar por la licencia, Mr Noob no los tiene, y prefiere pagar y ahorrase los problemas, y te hablo de lo que veo todos los dias.

 *Quote:*   

> Propón una forma alternativa de hacer las cosas para que los que no necesitamos un SO preinstalado no tengamos que pagar por él, y SOBRE TODO, que no tengamos que aceptar la muerte de nuestra garantía si lo desinstalamos para poder instalar otro de nuestro agrado. Entonces puede que empiece a compartir puntos de vista contigo, pero mientras no tenga otra solución, me quedo con la mejor que haya.

 

Yo no le corto la garantia a nadie por haber instalado linux, ni conozco a nadie que lo haga, y seguro que mirando en internet lo encuentras, pero es que en los foros hay de todo, no siempre tan real como lo cuentan.

Y yo no tengo q proponer nada, yo te digo q eso es una guasa, que propongan los politicios, que controlen la politica de precios de MS a los ensambladores y que sean ellos los que den ejemplo en las admn publicas en instalar linux y no permitir el uso de documentos en formatos propietarios, pero para reirse que lo hagan a costa de otro, que con esas leyes no van a salir del circo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Particularmente, siempre he solicitado que se me vendieran los desktops sin sistema operativo incorporado, en grandes cadenas de distribución de informática (omito nombres deliberadamente, no pienso hacer publicidad) y el precio nunca varió.

Con el portátil no pudo ser así, también comprado en unos grandes almacenes, aprovechando una muy buena oferta...

Hasta ahora era posible, según la EULA de M$, solicitarles una devolución del dinero si no se iba a emplear su sistema operativo, claro que pagar por un portátil debido a una oferta y perder el dinero que te ahorras debido a esa oferta (e incluso más) en abogados e historias semejantes, no me parecía razonable.

Veo muy bien esa ley, si alguien lo solicita con SO preinstalado que lo pague y que tenga acceso a su licencia y a los Service Packs.

Lástima que Vista, además de obligar al uso de DRM y otras cosas: http://badvista.fsf.org/ no tenga ni la más mínima implantación, con su nueva clave no de 16 como XP, sino de 32 dígitos que es necesario actualizar cada vez que se hace una modificación al PC (ponerle más ram por ejemplo). Eso obligaría a los distribuidores/vendedores a no piratear, porque sólo se puede actualizar la clave de 32 dígitos por teléfono.

No dudo que saldrán cracks, pero me alegra que fastidien a los distribuidores sin la más mínima ética, se lo merecen sin lugar a la menor duda.

Lo dicho, si con esa ley no se permite que me vuelvan a vender un portatil con cualquier tipo de SO preinstalado: ¡soy feliz!

----------

## opotonil

http://www.kriptopolis.org/acer-condenada-+devolucion-coste-software-incorporado

Parece que los jueces franceses se lo han tomado en serio... por lo menos uno x)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un juez francés de Puteaux (sic  ha estimado la denuncia de un ciudadano contra Acer por obligarle a que su nuevo portátil llevara incorporados Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Works, PowerDVD y Norton Antivirus.
> 
> 

 

----------

## i92guboj

 *kabutor wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   [Perdón, lo se muy bien y de primera mano. Yo ensamblo equipos todos los días, aunque no soy distribuidor y no los vendo 
> 
> Pues yo si los vendo, y se que hace unos años no se vendia ni una licencia y ahora me las piden, y me reclaman que las lleven los ordenadores los propios cliente, precisamente pq estan teniendo malas experiencias con el tema de la validacion online y las actualzaciones, de hecho creo que he vendido mas licencias de XP este año que en los 4 ultimos con diferencia, asi es que si se de lo hablo.
> 
>  *Quote:*   vez se venden más licencias, claro, como que cada día hay más ordenadores. Lo cual no quiere decir que la proporción legal/pirate haya subido (y si lo ha hecho no ha sido de una forma tan explosiva como afirmas). 
> ...

 

Te recuerdo lo que dijiste más arriba.

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> a ver si lo imagino, vender un pc con el SO preinstalado seria delito?
> 
> Y quien se lo iba a instalar el cliente? Mr Nulo-delante-del-teclado? o su mujer?
> 
> Que graciosos estos politicos, y encima hay que pagarles por que se rian a nuestra costa?

 

No se, decide tú. Si el usuario inculto de ese tipo es inteligente para pedir licencias... Explícamelo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Propón una forma alternativa de hacer las cosas para que los que no necesitamos un SO preinstalado no tengamos que pagar por él, y SOBRE TODO, que no tengamos que aceptar la muerte de nuestra garantía si lo desinstalamos para poder instalar otro de nuestro agrado. Entonces puede que empiece a compartir puntos de vista contigo, pero mientras no tenga otra solución, me quedo con la mejor que haya. 
> 
> Yo no le corto la garantia a nadie por haber instalado linux, ni conozco a nadie que lo haga, y seguro que mirando en internet lo encuentras, pero es que en los foros hay de todo, no siempre tan real como lo cuentan.
> ...

 

No es cosa tuya. Tu no puedes dar soporte a los laps de dell, porque tu no eres probablemente un servicio autorizado por dell, o por toshiba para usar sus famosos discos de diagnóstico cuando la BIOS se quema o cuando dan errores de otro tipo (y dan muchos). Busca errores de toshiba o dell de arranque, verás muchos, yo ahora mismo tengo uno en mi casa, y esperando a que alguien me haga caso estoy.  :Razz: 

En portátiles más que en otro tipo de hardware, se depende del que manufactura, y no del que lo vende, y tú lo debes saber bien si trabajas en eso.

En la cosa de la política no voy a entrar.

----------

## i92guboj

Por cierto, kabutor, todavía no has explicado por que te parece mal que la gente que use el sistema de MS lo pague, y la que no lo use no lo tenga que pagar.

----------

## Coghan

¡Como está el patio!.

Desde mi humilde opinión, siempre es bueno que desde la ley se fomente la igualdad y el poder de elección, no veo que hay de malo ello. Evidentemente también hay quien monta equipos con el sistema operativo underground y esta ley no les va a persuadir de seguir haciéndolo, y en cuanto a los fabricantes, ya se buscarán el tecnicismo para seguir vendiendo las licencias del sistema incluido en la computadora y así ganarse el rappel de Micros...Atchis!!!  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Ahora también me gustaría saber que hará Apple al respecto. nunca he visto un Mac venderse sin sistema.

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

> No se, decide tú. Si el usuario inculto de ese tipo es inteligente para pedir licencias... Explícamelo. 

 

Muy facil,llega un tio y te dice, "oye el PC q me vendes damelo con la licencia que mi PC antiguo cada vez que lo inicio me sale un cartel, que mi Windows no es legal y me esta todo el rato dando el coñazo, no puedo instalar Explorer 7 y el Windows Media Player me dejo de funcionar". "Encima el antivirus me dice que no tengo que actualizar windows, y no puedo"

Este tio no sabe que puede bajarse un programa para quitar el letrero dichoso, no sabe q puede usar Firefox, no sabe q puede desinstalar desde el panel de control WMP 11 y se vuelve al 10 y le funcionaria todo otra vez. No lo sabe y no quiere saberlo, quiere que en su nuevo pc no le salgan esos errores,  y esta dispuesto a pagar los 100€ de la licencia. Este es el caso mas normal.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En portátiles más que en otro tipo de hardware, se depende del que manufactura, y no del que lo vende, y tú lo debes saber bien si trabajas en eso.
> 
> 

 

En los portatiles, el tema de la garantia es el siguiente, en cuanto tienes un problema q se sale del "tengo una franja de 5 cms negra en la pantalla" te van a decir, mete el disco de recuperacion, y resetea el PC completo y se la sopla que tengas Windows XP Vista Linux o lo que sea, se la sopla, o reseteas el PC o el tio al otro lado del hilo no te va hacer caso, y le da igual que tengas los videos de la comunion de tu hijo y que se te vayan a ir al guano o que tengas Linux, luego de ahi te puedes ir a un foro y decir "Joe es que en HP si no instalas el XP no te hacen caso" pues no es del todo cierto, lo q te piden es q vuelvas el equipo a su estado inicial, no se si sera legal, no es etico, pero no es una cruzada contra Linux como mas de un forero cabreado puede decir en los foros de alguna web por ahi perdida.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  todavía no has explicado por que te parece mal que la gente que use el sistema de MS lo pague, y la que no lo use no lo tenga que pagar.

 

?¿ Supongo que dices que no he explicado que la gente que no lo use lo pague. A mi _SI_ me parece mal, siempre hay alternativas, hay ensambladores que te dan a elegir con o sin licencia, no son las marcas altas de la gama, pero si te vas a pequeños ensambladores si te dan la opcion, nosotros en portatiles la damos la opcion, con licencia o sin ella, lo que pasa es que normalmente cuando alguien se va a comprar un portatil, si quieres una cosa potente con una garantia mas fiable, de marca, con su calidad y tal, pues no puedes elegir, comprate un VAIO sin licencia, no existe, ahi tienes que valorar y ver si te interesa, si como dicen por ahi "es que pille una oferta" o es que queria el modelo X, pues esa gente te lo vende a precio cerrado, es como si a HP le dices que quieres el portatil sin el disco duro, que tu le pones uno que tienes en casa, te dicen que tururu.. Es un pack lo tomas o lo dejas.

Esto en cuanto a portatiles hablamos, sobremesa el que no quiera la licencia tiene miles de opciones, comprarlo a piezas etc, volvemos a lo mismo, si quieres un modelo particular tienes que pagar el lote, pero siempre hay opciones, otra cosa es que las alternativas sean menos apetecibles.

Pero que le puedes dar todas las vueltas q quieras que yo sigo en mis trece, por ley decretar que un equipo no lleve un SO preinstalado? Un atraso, una ley estupida sin fundamento, que tan solo va a ocasionar que las grandes marcas cobren un plus por cada PC vendido en españa por los problemas que les va a ocasionar cuando les llame la gente diciendo, oiga! Que he comprado en el carrefour su PC este de 1000€ y no me furrula, aqui me sale una ventana que dice INSERT NOSEQUE DISK , como no me den uno nuevo mañana mismo lo devuevlo al carrefour...

----------

## i92guboj

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> En portátiles más que en otro tipo de hardware, se depende del que manufactura, y no del que lo vende, y tú lo debes saber bien si trabajas en eso.
> 
>  
> ...

 

No se trata de eso. Se trata de que te invaliden la garantía. Esto corta de raíz cualquier deseo de usar otro SO que no sea el que viene de fábrica.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  todavía no has explicado por que te parece mal que la gente que use el sistema de MS lo pague, y la que no lo use no lo tenga que pagar. 
> 
> ?¿ Supongo que dices que no he explicado que la gente que no lo use lo pague. A mi _SI_ me parece mal, siempre hay alternativas, hay ensambladores que te dan a elegir con o sin licencia, no son las marcas altas de la gama, pero si te vas a pequeños ensambladores si te dan la opcion, nosotros en portatiles la damos la opcion, con licencia o sin ella, lo que pasa es que normalmente cuando alguien se va a comprar un portatil, si quieres una cosa potente con una garantia mas fiable, de marca, con su calidad y tal, pues no puedes elegir, comprate un VAIO sin licencia, no existe, ahi tienes que valorar y ver si te interesa, si como dicen por ahi "es que pille una oferta" o es que queria el modelo X, pues esa gente te lo vende a precio cerrado, es como si a HP le dices que quieres el portatil sin el disco duro, que tu le pones uno que tienes en casa, te dicen que tururu.. Es un pack lo tomas o lo dejas.
> ...

 

Respeto tu punto de vista (faltaría más jeje). Pero piensa en una cosa: las leyes no surgen del la noche a la mañana. Este tipo de leyes se dan porque hay de trasfondo un comportamiento no ético y totalmente abusivo por parte de muchos ensambladores y fabricantes. Si no le dal al usuario libertad para defender sus derechos (y no se la dan), pasan este tipo de cosas. Las leyes desproporcionadas a veces son necesarias para atajar problemas también desproporcionados y abusos continuados.

Hay una explicación para todo, aunque no siempre lo entendamos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Mucho me temo que i92guboj y kabutor se están tomando el tema demasiado personalmente... no entraré en las razones, porque no puedo conocerlas.

kabutor ¿conoces React Operating System (ReactOS)?

http://www.reactos.org/es/index.html

Se encuentra en estado alpha, pero un clon de WinNT GPL, sería otra alternativa más, para ese tipo de clientes que mencionas, ¿no?

Pienso y considero que esa ley es positiva dado que impide que te instalen las cosas por obligación y/o de desinstalarlas adios a la garantía... Pero no quiero echar más leña al fuego   :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Mucho me temo que i92guboj y kabutor se están tomando el tema demasiado personalmente... no entraré en las razones, porque no puedo conocerlas.
> 
> kabutor ¿conoces React Operating System (ReactOS)?
> 
> http://www.reactos.org/es/index.html
> ...

 

Jeje, nada más lejos de la realidad, en serio. Esto no deja de ser una discusión cordial, a veces parece otra cosa porque quizás soy un poco más directo de la cuenta hablando, y no me gusta andarme con rodeos, pero creo que todo el que haya leído un puñado de posts míos sabrá que no suelo entrar en disputas personales, y que simplemente mi estilo hablando es así. Siento haber dado otra impresión, desde luego no se corresponde con la realidad.

Y como digo más arriba (creo, a no ser que me falle la memoria), lo mío no deja de ser un punto de vista, y respeto plenamente el de kabutor y el de cualquier otra persona que quiera entrar en la conversación. Siempre trato de esquivar los temas más espinosos, al igual que hago con la política más arriba.

En cuanto a ReactOS, es un proyecto interesante, desde luego. Creo que incluso existe un estrecho canal de colaboración en ambos sentidos con los devs de wine (lo cual es bueno en todos los sentidos). Desde luego, es cuanto menos, curioso, ver hasta donde han conseguido llegar. Desde luego puede ser una solución interesante para aquellos que requieran de windows solo para algunas aplicaciones. No conozco su estado actual, así que en cuanto a soporte hardware, directx y programas modernos, no se si será una solución viable a un plazo medio/corto.

----------

## kabutor

reactos?  me suena, cuantos años lleva de alpha?   :Very Happy: 

En verdad ese proyecto para cuando consigan una "emulacion" completa de win2000, los de MS lo habran cambiado todo al nuevo Vista 4 y ya nada sera compatible.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Tampoco viene muy al caso con el tema del hilo pero en fin..  :Smile: 

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apenas una semana después de que el Tribunal de la Unión Europea confirmara una fuerte sanción a Microsoft por abuso de posición dominante, el Globalisation Institute, un think-tank de Bruselas, publica un informe donde recomienda a la Comisión Europea que exija que "todos los ordenadores que se vendan en Europa, lo sean sin sistema operativo incorporado".
> 
> 

 

En ese caso.. Que Dios bendiga a Bruselas!

No sé porque tanto ruido, a la ley no le veo nada mal.

En un principio los beneficiados seran aquellos que usen Linux/BSD/Oalgomas, ya que no tendran que pagar por un SO que no necesitan. Los windowseros más atrevidos/curiosos/desocupados/frikis, tal vez ante la idea de tener que pagar dinero extra por Windows, posiblemente les haga por probar eso llamado Ubuntu... Todos sabemos que los mejores clientes de Microsoft son los distribuidores de PC's, si te venden Win2 pirata le cierran el negocio, pero a veces, de todos modos, lo hacen.. Dudo que los precios bajen aún quitando Win2, pero eso depende de donde la compres. 

Y muy interesante lo de las garantías, esto sí que mejoraría esa situación. A ReactOS no se le ve mucho futuro, pero siéndo libre, adelante.

Aquí todos ganamos menos Microsoft.

salu2sss   :Very Happy: 

----------

